# It's gone



## Guest

IBS-C gas/bloating/painI was taken to the doctor for this when I was 10, and my mom was told I had a nervous stomach. There were times when I could not stand up straight because of abdominal pain, and the episodes continued into my 20's, 30's, and 40's. When in my 40's I got fed up and had a colonoscopy (ugh) and endoscopy (more ugh) and blood work. But nothing abnormal was found.In desperation, I tried playing around with my diet yet again. Much more seriously. And yes, the problem was cured by diet. Although I had tested negative for celiac, the culprit was wheat.Why didn't I figure this out before? Because it's kind of delayed. I can eat wheat for a day and feel okay. The next day a little sick, day three, obviously uncomfortable, and by day four very uncomfortable again, and the bloating/pain episodes start coming back. My allergist thought it simply must be dairy, so I tried cutting out dairy and putting back in the wheat. Guess what? Same pattern described above. In three or four days I was feeling sick. In my case, dairy has nothing to do with this.I am not allergic to wheat, and I don't have celiac disease. I can't help it if doctors won't buy this solution just because it doesn't fit their criteria or labels. Whatever is going on with me and wheat, it's just something that medical science doesn't yet have a name for. But it's real.I sincerely hope this helps someone out there with similar symptoms.


----------



## Vishatrove

Don't give up, hope you will be better soon.


----------

